# Shooting Rain/In The Rain



## photoflyer (Feb 7, 2018)

Today is a rainy day here in D.C. and it got me to thinking about shooting photos that highlight or leverage rain in a creative way.  Do any of you have examples you would share and also explain the technique you used?  I find it challenging but when it works the results can be quite impressive.  That said, I have yet to produce a good result.


----------



## idcanyon (Feb 7, 2018)

Your question reminds me of this video, except its indoors: 




Rain looks great at night as long as its lit from anywhere except straight from the camera. Back lit or anywhere far from the camera works fine. I frequently do this in waterfalls in caves. As long as the flash is away from the camera its hard to go wrong. This can make an interesting environment for portraits, if that happens to be your interest.


----------

